# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  BSP 2009

## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Нароооод! Кто едет в этом году на БСП, в славный город Донаушинген?
 :Az:

----------


## Nikolai

> Нароооод! Кто едет в этом году на БСП, в славный город Донаушинген?


вроде как я :0193: 
берёте? :0191:

----------


## Tatjana

Официальный сайт БСП: http://www.sv-bsp.de/
Кстати выступает однопометник нашей Елки  Yakko vom Schwartenzwinger. Из третьей земельной группы.

----------

